# صناعة الصابون الشفاف؟



## الجلدكي (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
إستفساري هو كيف يمكن صناعة الصابون الشفاف؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر وفائق الإمتنان
أخوكم الجلدكي


----------



## HAKIM201089 (13 يونيو 2018)

المكونات المطلوبة لصناعة الصابون الصلب الشفاف.
• دهن حيواني نحتاج الى 19 جرام .
• زيت جوز الهند نحتاج الى 18 جرام .
• زيت الخروع نحتاج الى 19 جرام .
• محلول الصودا الكاوية و نحتاج الى 250 مللي و عند التعامل مع المحلول يجب مراعاة ارتداء القفاز حيث ان هذه المادة يمكن ان تتسبب في احداث حروق بالجلد فهى مادة كاوية .
• كربونات الصوديوم نحتاج الى 45 جرام .
• سكر نحتاج الى 15 جرام .
• ماء مقطر نحتاج الى 160 جرام .
• الوان طبيعية او صناعية .
• زيوت عطرية حسب الرغبة .
وهناك من يستخدم الجلسرين الابيض ويمكنك صناعته هو ايضا
هده المكونات من الزيوت تمزجها في وعاء واحد عند 60 درجة مع التقليب المستمر 
ثم اضف هده الزيوت الى الصودا الكاوية واستمر في التخليط الى ان يتشكل الصابون تم اضف اليه 10 جرام سكر وضعه في قوالب واتركه سته اشهر تم استعمله


----------

